# Sobering Reality Of War



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I stumbled upon this on another forum. It is a photo essay by the Denver Post on the Vietnam War originally published in 2010 on the occasion of the 35th anniversary of the fall of Saigon.
I found it very powerful and moving. Read the disclaimer at the beginning, some of these photos may be disturbing to some.
I wanted to share this. 
In memory of the fallen.

Thanks.

Photos: A Look Back at the Vietnam War on the 35th Anniversary of the Fall of Saigon - Plog


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We watched a lot of that in my Junior year of High School. To say we were relieved after the fall is putting it mildly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Bad times. Glad you made it back. Glad my father made it back. Hate we lost so many of our best people in that crap. Especially hate the vile, Satanic bastards who have been using our people for their own benefit.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Never forget the past.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

When the American continent finally comes to war again it will be much worse, for we are the best and most creative of all dark thoughts of murder and torture, well trained in memories by the sickness spread through our movies and media, and God will finally weep his last tear for what man has becomes.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Be good for all those screaming for revolution to look at those pictures and realize what it would bring for their family. War should always be the last resort, its a shame that the people in power rarely are faced with the reality of the consequences of their actions.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Brought back some memories, December 31, 1967 to December 28, 1968

*The soldier above all others Prays for peace, for it is the soldier who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of war. Douglas MacArthur*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The 1st war to be brought into our living rooms. This was also the worst our troops have ever been treated by our own.

I tried to enlist at 17 but found out I was 4F for the draft. To those of you who did serve there, I'm glad you made it back. And thank you for your service. I am sorry for the way you were treated when you made it home. That was shameful.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I consider it a Blessing from God that He allowed me to go to Vietnam and return unharmed. I truly believe it made me a better person, and am grateful to have had the opportunity.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for your service. (that looks so hollow but it is a heartfelt emotion) Thank you.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I was just getting out of high school when it ended I remember seeing a lot of those pictures. I remember all the songs that that era produced also.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I was 8 when it ended. I remember spending the night at my grandma and grandpa's house on the day we abandon the embassy. It was the only time I ever saw my grandpa with tears in his eyes as we watched the evening news and it showed the helicopters leaving the embassy.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for your service Rice Paddy Daddy and to all our vets. It is you we owe our freedom.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank You for your service. A prayer for those who didn't make it back alive.


----------

